# Bear mounts, what y'all got?



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

As I wait and plan for my AK spring bear hunt I wonder what I would like to do if I get lucky and fill my tag on a decent bear. With the possibility of a chance at big coastal blackie I first thought I would want a rug. But then I got to thinking, some of the Kuiu bears are quite large, how awesome would it be to have a half or full body mount. 
Any body care to share your black bear mounts or rugs?


----------



## TommyV (Jun 20, 2014)

Here are my two.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

sureshot006 said:


> View attachment 617957


You do taxidermy?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> You do taxidermy?


No. My uncle. Just a pic I had on hand


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

2017 Bear




__
Tilden Hunter


__
Feb 20, 2019


__
3










  








IMG_0032




__
Tilden Hunter


__
Apr 20, 2020


__
2






Both from Michigan private land about 10 years apart. I have three others, but these two are my favorites.


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> As I wait and plan for my AK spring bear hunt I wonder what I would like to do if I get lucky and fill my tag on a decent bear. With the possibility of a chance at big coastal blackie I first thought I would want a rug. But then I got to thinking, some of the Kuiu bears are quite large, how awesome would it be to have a half or full body mount.
> Any body care to share your black bear mounts or rugs?



Here is another one for yah Brushbuster. I hope all goes well for you on your spring hunt in AK and wish you great success!


----------



## DBosch (Nov 15, 2017)

Couple of mine


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Here is my rug from a bear I got near Copper Harbor. Can't remember the exact year. Roughly 2008.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I built the cedar cabinet and had the Taxi place him on that. I never liked the bases that sit right on the floor. Mainly because I want to look at him not down on him if that makes sense. FWIW, this bear was 460 live weight and scored 20 5/16" B&C. Ontario, 2017. Good luck to you!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Baldwin Unit. 2017. Taken just west of Mesick with a crossbow. 280 lb dressed.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

That's a real beauty. I've never seen a face like that before.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Very cool face on that one


----------



## ink addict (Feb 5, 2019)

Bear 

I have 2 life size and two 3 quarter mounts 1 rug 

Sent from my SM-G781V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Tilden Hunter said:


> That's a real beauty. I've never seen a face like that before.


The bear or hunter... j/k 

I did a rug like in post #2 & #9 but if there was a "V" like in post #3 I think you would lose that. Depends on how much room you have to display one.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

jjlrrw said:


> The bear or hunter... j/k
> 
> I did a rug like in post #2 & #9 but if there was a "V" like in post #3 I think you would lose that. Depends on how much room you have to display one.


Thats why I did full standing. If it wasn't for the chevron I would probably have done a half mount for the wall. The V cost some $ lol


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

HTC I would say there is no looking down on that. What a bruiser.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the one my daughter shot in 2019


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

I always wanted to do a bear walking out of the wall (1/2 lifesize) and other side the other half. Kinda walking through the wall.


----------

